# Hunters Edge for sell at houndsmen banquet



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, I hope this new year has been good to all. The Utah federation of houndsmen banquet will be held this year March 20, 2010 at the Nephi fairgrounds. This year I was planning on having a full truckload of Enhance Hunters Edge (24-18) delivered to the event. So if you are interested in a pallet, or maybe splitting a pallet with a friend let me know. A pallet is a 40 count of 50 lb. bags. The price is $23.00 per bag. (I.F.A. sells this bag for $28.99) . The total with tax $977.00
If you have any questions about the food you can go to their web site www.arkat.com or you can give me a call. Please let me know in advance so I can get everything arranged. A portion of every bag sold goes to the federation.
Please come and support the Utah Federation of Houndsmen. Weather you buy dog food or not, just be a part in its effort to protect the big game of our state and the future of our sport. God Bless Randy Callicoat at 435-840-3088


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to see you join us Randy and thanks for the announcement, if you don't mind it is always good to see an introduction in the intro section, you might be surprised at just how many people you already know on here.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hunter's Edge is a very high quality food. My dogs have done better on this than any other food we've tried!


----------

